# Washing clothes in spain



## Moonraker 2 (Mar 17, 2017)

Booked to go to Spain this year and just remembered that last year I could not find a launderette or similar anywhere. 
It took me a while to discover that the french have a mini launderette at some supermarkets. 
Where do the Spanish hide theirs?


----------



## BKen2 (Mar 17, 2017)

A lot of Repsol  and BP Stations have a launderette next to there forecourts you could also look here ..

Lavomatic Lavanderías Automáticas El lavado profesional al alcance de todos

Brian K


----------



## oppy (Mar 17, 2017)

Some supermarkets in the more rural areas in Spain have them round the back often with moho spaces too


----------



## harrow (Mar 17, 2017)

Moonraker 2 said:


> Booked to go to Spain this year and just remembered that last year I could not find a launderette or similar anywhere.
> It took me a while to discover that the french have a mini launderette at some supermarkets.
> Where do the Spanish hide theirs?


I have seen them at petrol stations:idea-007::idea-007::idea-007::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## carol (Mar 17, 2017)

Some commercial centres have laundrettes too.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 17, 2017)

I send the wife down to the local river so long as there are some suitable large rocks to assist her with her chores            :dance:


----------



## oppy (Mar 17, 2017)

Wooie1958 said:


> I send the wife down to the local river so long as there are some suitable large rocks to assist her with her chores            :dance:



Y'know, I thought that I was the only caring and considerate husband on here, good on you bro' :lol-053::lol-053:


----------



## delicagirl (Mar 17, 2017)

Wooie1958 said:


> I send the wife down to the local river so long as there are some suitable *large rock*s to assist her with her chores            :dance:




doe she hurl one at you on her return  :wave:


----------



## Grum (Mar 18, 2017)

We too found it awkward to find a laundrette at times in Spain, I know about petrol station/supermarket ones but I have started to add them on map.me when ever I use one. Hopefully this will help the odd person out at some point...


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Mar 18, 2017)

Last year we used one at peniscola just out side camping Eden not far from the centre


----------

